# Wiki choice??



## bluetick (Jun 18, 2010)

Thinking about installing a wiki for a project, this will be just a first time & short term wiki, looking for a good lite setup. Looking at dokuwiki, is there a better choice???


----------



## Beastie (Jun 18, 2010)

www/moinmoin, e.g. FreeBSD wiki.


----------



## aragon (Jun 18, 2010)

Lately I've been really liking DokuWiki.


----------



## bluetick (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll give it a test drive, Thanks


----------



## anomie (Jun 18, 2010)

Exactly the two I would have suggested are already on this thread.  

We've been running Dokuwiki in production (using the Shibboleth plugin for authentication) for years, and I am happy with it. 

(I am a wee bit irked that the latest release - 2009-12-25c as of this writing - _requires_ PHP 5.1.2 or newer, but nothing is perfect. We'll just keep running the old version on our internal host.)

-------

If you need something more fully featured, www/mediawiki is generally well regarded, and it has a huge development community behind it.


----------



## aragon (Jun 18, 2010)

anomie said:
			
		

> (I am a wee bit irked that the latest release - 2009-12-25c as of this writing - _requires_ PHP 5.1.2 or newer.


That's a good thing.  Promise.


----------



## anomie (Jun 18, 2010)

Not if you're running RHEL, which (depending on where it is in the support lifecycle) backports security fixes instead of bumping to later PHP versions.  If I were running Dokuwiki on FreeBSD I would have no problem. But last I checked the shib port was broken.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm with Dokuwiki as well, I like the wiki syntax it uses, and it's also fairly easy to modify/extend. I also like how it just uses text files for storing data instead of using a (MySQL) database. pmwiki also uses text databases btw.


----------

